# Loan horse



## Fortheheart (23 June 2020)

Probably the wrong thread but very long story short I have a loan horse and I’ve tried  over 3 times to return her due to life and money changing reasons never actually wanted to return her just felt forced to  and only to be told that it’s always a bad timing  and the horse can’t return every Single time so I’ve worked through everything loss of job and pregnancy  struggled my way through winter almost penniless So now im wondering where I stand if the owner ever does ask for for the horse back to just sell it on way overpriced which is why I could never sadly buy the horse of the owner so wondering with her refusing the horse back so many times if she legally would belong to me or if I can refuse to send her back   and with my life back to normal I’d be very upset going through all that going into debt just for the horse to be taken away from me because the owner ( has own yard with plenty empty stables ) didn’t want to take her back at the time knowing fine well my circumstances


----------



## Bellaboo18 (23 June 2020)

No the horse doesn't belong to you. If the owner asks for her back, you will have to return her. Unfortunately you should have insisted when you asked to return her.


----------



## WarmbloodX (24 June 2020)

hi
are you a member of the BHS? with Gold membership you get free legal advice (I think its one 40 min session i think).  I used it about a query over a loan agreement and it was very helpful.
if not I would perhaps see if citizens advice can help you.
all i would say is if you have evidence of your efforts to send the horse back (texts emalls) keep them along with evidence/receipts of any costs incurred resulting from the refusal to take the horse back.

do you have a loan agreement?


----------



## Penny Less (25 June 2020)

Go down the paperwork route, you need a trail. Horse does not belong to you,  . You have to make every effort and offer to return the horse and if you cant/dont want to buy it look at Redwings Abandonment advice as this happened to me and it was horrendous. Owners never did take horse back and I had to make a decision after going through the Abandonment process to arrange to have the horse euthanised as it was not possible to sell on due to its behavioural and health problems.


----------

